# random picz



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

random rattie


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

cute lil' ratties ^_^


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my gosh, i knew that ratties get big, but when i look at my little babies and then i look at those pics, it freaks me out, lol.  last time i kept rats was when i was like, in 5th grade.


----------

